# quel est l'intérêt d'un serveur de mail ?



## matounou (18 Juin 2008)

Salut,
J'ai un serveur à mon bureau qui sert ma petite société pour le partage de fichiers par contre nous n'utilisons pas le mail en serveur. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel est l'intérêt d'utiliser le serveur de mail ?


----------



## maousse (25 Juin 2008)

si tu n'en saisis pas l'intérêt, c'est que tu n'en as sans doute pas besoin. (ce n'est pas un commentaire péjoratif, c'est juste pragmatique  )

Je suppose que vous utilisez le service mail de votre FAI, et c'est très bien comme ça, si vous n'en avez pas atteint les limites (quantités, options de redirections, service web qui a besoin d'envoyer des mails depuis votre serveur perso, que sais-je...) Il te manque quelquechose en l'état des choses ? Si non, je ne pense pas que ce soit la peine de se donner des maux de tête pour un problème inexistant.


----------



## Galphanet (26 Juin 2008)

En plus ce serait tout à fait inutile d'envisager de l'utiliser:

- Avez-vous une IP fixe ?

Si non, il en faut une.
Si oui, celle ci sera certainement dans une backlist...


----------



## gandalf_tg (26 Juin 2008)

Galphanet a dit:


> - Avez-vous une IP fixe ?
> 
> Si non, il en faut une.
> Si oui, celle ci sera certainement dans une backlist...


 
Alors ça c'est nouveau ... une IP fixe n'est pas obligatoire, on peut faire du DNS dynamique pour des petites structures, et le coup de la blackliste me fait bien marrer :rateau: ... comme si c'était une règle établie ....

Ceci dit pour 5 à 10 personnes le mail du FAI devrait suffire. Le bénéfice d'un serveur mail est de pouvoir en faire ce que l'on veut ! Donc la question à se poser est : est-ce que les services de mon FAI me suffisent ? Taille des BALs, spam, redirection, virus, agendas partagés, synchronisation des PDAs ... si c'est oui partout tout est OK, sinon tu peux envisager un serveur Mail, en sachant que l'investissement pour un serveur Exchange ou Lotus est assez conséquent. 
Sinon il existe des serveurs Mails plus petit, comme MDaemon, qui permettent tout ce que j'énumère au dessus pour des petites structures.

@ ++


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2008)

Bonjour





matounou a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel est l'intérêt d'utiliser le serveur de mail ?


Historiquement, avant que l'Internet se mette à ressembler au Minitel*, les gens connectés à Internet avaient leur serveur de messagerie chez eux. Une fois entrés en possession d'un nom de domaine (_ma_maison.fr_ ou _ma_societe.com_) ils pouvaient envoyer et recevoir sans restriction et sans frais supplémentaires les messages directement sur leur machine (_moi@ma_maison.fr_ ou _monsieur_le_directeur@ma_societe.com_).

Mais maintenant, la grande majorité des internautes utilise un serveur de messagerie extérieur, qui est dans la plupart des cas celui de leur FAI. C'est dernier se charge de stocker, filtrer et dispatcher les mails entrants, et de gérer le trafic comme il l'entend.

Cela signifie que la messagerie est totalement placée sous le contrôle du FAI, et que pour communiquer qu'il faut adhérer à ses conditions (tarifs, gestion des comptes, limitation de la taille des pièces jointes, mailing, ...), lui faire une totale confiance, notamment en cas de problème (traitement du spam, confidentialité des échanges, pannes ou attaques du serveur, ...), et qu'il faut le payer pour pouvoir bénéficier de services particuliers qu'on aurait pu assurer soi-même.

Lorsqu'on n'est pas trop exigeant ou lorsqu'on dispose de moyens matériels et humains suffisants pour garantir la continuité de la connexion à Internet et du fonctionnement du serveur (par exemple si le besoin l'impose : backups réguliers, utilisation de RAID, emploi de liaisons et de serveurs redondants), alors il est préférable d'avoir son propre serveur de messagerie à demeure.

C'est une question de liberté et d'indépendance, avec tout ce que cela implique comme possibilités, avantages et contraintes.

Mais je pense qu'il faut un minimum de formation et/ou de mauvaises expériences pour comprendre les enjeux.


_* à ce sujet, je vous conseille de visionner la vidéo d'une conférence sur le sujet proposée à des acteurs du logiciel libre, qui présente assez bien les enjeux en terme de libertés individuelles et de statégies d'entreprises. La vidéo est un peu longue (plus d'une heure), mais le thème qui y est abordé est d'une importance primordiale. À voir absolument._


Nb: ceci est mon 5000ème post. Champagne !


----------

